# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: El año hidrológico [2010/11], dentro de la precipitación media

## Luján

Noticia de hace 6 días de la AEMET:

http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011...logico20102011




> *El año hidrológico, dentro de la precipitación media*     05/10/2011  El año hidrológico 2010-2011, que acabó el 30 de  septiembre, ha superado muy ligeramente la media de precipitación con  675 mm, lo que supone un 4 % más que el valor normal de 649 mm.
> 
>     El año hidrológico 2010-2011 que se inició el 1 de octubre de 2010 y  finalizó el pasado 30 de septiembre se ha  caracterizado por unas  precipitaciones que promediadas a nivel nacional superan muy ligeramente  los valores medios normales. La precipitación media acumulada en el  conjunto de España se sitúa en torno a 675 mm., lo que supone un 4 % más  que el valor medio normal de 649 mm. En los meses invernales se acumuló  un apreciable superávit de precipitaciones, de forma que a finales de  marzo el valor medio de las precipitaciones acumuladas desde el inicio  del año hidrológico superaba a los valores medios en casi 100 mm.  (un  25% del valor medio normal). A lo largo de los meses de abril y mayo,  este superávit se mantuvo con pocas variaciones en general, pero a  partir de junio se ha ido reduciendo de forma gradual por la escasez de  precipitaciones de los últimos 4 meses,   hasta quedar en sólo 25 mm. al finalizar el mes de septiembre.  
>    Si se considera la distribución geográfica de las precipitaciones  acumuladas en el año, se aprecia que éstas superan a los valores  normales en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias, sur de Castilla-La Mancha e  isla de Menorca y algunas zonas más reducidas de Asturias, Castilla y  León, Madrid, La Rioja y nordeste de Cataluña. En amplias zonas de  Andalucía y Canarias, así como en Menorca y en el extremo sur de  Castilla-La Mancha las precipitaciones acumuladas han superado en más de  un 25% a los valores medios. En el resto de España el año ha sido más  seco de lo normal, siendo el déficit relativo de precipitaciones más  acusado, por encima del 25%, en la mayor parte de Valencia, en el oeste  de Galicia y en algunas áreas del País Vasco, Navarra, sureste de  Aragón, sur de Cataluña y norte de Castilla-La Mancha.
> 
>   Precipitación año hidrológico 2010-2011


En PDF: http://www.aemet.es/es/-s:pdf/notici...logico20102011

----------


## ben-amar

Esta claro que la estadistica la recogen a nivel nacional, cuando los datos se toman por comunidades, las cifras varian bastante

----------


## Luján

> Esta claro que la estadistica la recogen a nivel nacional, cuando los datos se toman por comunidades, las cifras varian bastante


Sí.

No hay más que ver la diferencia de colores de la imagen. En el sur, por encima del 100% incluso del 150% en alguna zona, mientras que en Levante y el centro hay zonas con poco más del 50%.

----------


## perdiguera

Ya sabéis que para esconder una verdad lo mejor es hacer una estadística.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Las medias, mejoran mucho las noticias. El titular lo veo totalmente falso, ya que en realidad media no ha habido en ningún lado. En Andalucía, Extremadura y Canarias, por encima de la media, en el resto, por debajo de ella, ese si que puede ser un titular acertado.

----------


## sergi1907

Por la zona del Ebro diría que ha estado por debajo de la media, al menos la segunda  parte del año.

----------


## albertillovernel

Está claro que una cosa son los promedios y otra las situaciones puntuales. El año que acabó estuvo dentro de lo normal en precipitaciones, pero sin embargo puntualmente resultó seco en zonas como Galicia, o en el centro peninsular, el verano ha dejado casi 4 meses sin lluvia, lo que muestra lo poco repartidas y la alta estacionalidad de las precipitaciones en esta tierra, muy influída por las grandes masas desérticas del norte de África y la situación del anticiclón-muralla de las Azores. (¿habeis visto las imágenes de satélite los últimos días? como si hubieran hecho un agujero en la capa de nubes con su centro en España y unos 1000-1500 km de radio).

Sin embargo, ayer me topé con esta información: la NASA ha informado que los niveles de los océanos (que llevaban casi medio siglo de continuo ascenso -¿el _mito_ del cambio climático, quizá?-, han descendido en el último año más de 6 mm. El promedio de ascenso de la última década había sido de 3 mm anuales, con lo que en sólo un año, la variación total ha podido ser de 9 mm, ya que el ascenso se produce por aumento de la temperatura, y ésta no ha dejado de aumentar). La explicación, que toda esa inmensa cantidad de agua se ha evaporado y precipitado sobre tierra en un inusual año con enormes inundaciones que han ocurrido por todo el globo (recordemos Australia, EEUU, Inglaterra, China, Venezuela, Colombia y otras 180 inundaciones de entidad el pasado año).

NASA: Ha llovido tanto que el nivel de los océanos ha caído

No obstante, el reparto nunca será proporcionado ni equitativo, es lo que tienen las corrientes atmosféricas. Ahí siguen en Somalia, donde hace años no cae una gota de agua, y según decían miembros de una ONG destacada allí, "_no se espera lluvia en los próximos meses_". Que angustioso.
Saludos!

----------

